# Anyone due in August?



## Lulu

Hi ladies, I've just got a :bfp: so I'm just over 5 weeks pregnant with No.2 and due in August next year. I was 34 when I had my LO and I'm now 37 (still will be when this bump is due).

I'm still in a bit of shock that I've got a :bfp: so soon, I had the coil removed mid October, had AF straight away and then another AF early November and now I'm pregnant. It took over a year to get pregnant with my son so I'm really surprised that it's happened so quickly. Really pleased that it has :thumbup: but still surprised!

I feel like I'm already starting to get heartburn (like I did before) and starting to feel exhausted for no obvious reason. But then it could be me imagining it :lol: Feels like I'm starting the worry rollercoaster again :wacko:

How are others feeling?


----------



## quail

hi,im 38 and due around the 4th august im am worrying over everything, i have white coat syndrome so im panicking like mad about the mw doing my bp even though i know its on cause im panicking.xx


----------



## scotmum35

congrats to those due in aug :) i am also this will be my 3rd.my oldest kids are 13 and 14 and they are happy about it which surprised me cause they always said they wouldnt want a bro or sis lol.most kids adapt to the news quite well, if only i was so certain its a scary process for me!


----------



## Spaggy37

I am 37 and expecting 22nd August, i have 2 other children (14 & 9), had a miscarriage Sept, so very nervous, although bubs is due the day after my mums birthday, so i am hoping that is a sign :)


----------



## Candy Cane

There's not many August ladies are there?!

I am due 18th August with my first and I am 37.

I have had three previous MC's so hoping this is THE one!!

I am exhausted with no 'get up and go', I have inflated tender boobs and a sick feeling in my throat most of the afternoon and evenings since 4 weeks. I'm due to have a scan via my GP next week due to my unlucky history so fingers crossed we'll get a heartbeat!


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies,

I am 36 (37 in April) and just found out today that I am pregnant with my second. EDD 24th August. We had been trying for nine months and my cycles were totally messed up with late ovulations and anovulatory cycles so I'm really still in shock to get my :bfp: today! I had actually made a doctor's appointment for possible fertility meds or referral but I guess I won't need that now!

Just praying that it is a sticky bean. It has come at a bit of a crazy time as I was in a bad accident about ten days ago (fractured my jaw in two places) and have had numerous x-rays, antibiotics, painkillers, and surgery under general anaesthetic. Yikes! They did do a pregnancy test prior to the surgery but it was much too early for anything to show. I just hope that nothing has been affected and that all goes smoothly, it's hard not to worry! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all better over the course of the nine months.

Quail - I'm sure I remember you from when I was TTC my first!


----------



## Candy Cane

Congrats Polaris, welcome onboard!


----------



## lockzie

Hello ladies,

I am 41 and due on 25 August if my dates are correct. I had a mc in May 11 and Sept 11 so I am hoping this one sticks :baby:

H&H 9 months to all xx


----------



## Strike

Hey all. I'm about 6 weeks in which means about August I guess. This is a first for DH and I (I'm 36 and he's 41) and just got the IUD out at the beginning of November so it's been a complete surprise. Had a scan last week, but have to go back again on Thursday. First one had a low heart rate so fingers crossed that things have picked up.


----------



## polaris

Keeping everything crossed for sticky beans for all of us. I feel much more nervous this time round, partly because of the accident and everything that went along with it, but also partly because so many of my friends in real life and on B&B have had miscarriages so I realize now how easy it can happen. I am trying to stop myself from worrying about it as I know that there is nothing I can do.


----------



## sumatwsimit

polaris - i feel the same :hugs: very nervous. i just keep giving thanks as each day is passing in this early stage.

i've used an online calc and it says the 24th aug too :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

sumatwsimit said:


> polaris - i feel the same :hugs: very nervous. i just keep giving thanks as each day is passing in this early stage.
> 
> i've used an online calc and it says the 24th aug too :thumbup:

Cool!! Bump buddies!! :happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sounds perfect polaris. :thumbup:


----------



## POASFiend

August 22nd for me (found out on my birthday)!!!! I'm also nervous. I miscarried a few months ago and now I get nervous about every ache and pain. I will not actually really let myself believe that I am truly pregnant. In my head I've assumed something has already gone wrong. I guess that's pretty normal though.


----------



## Lulu

Hello ladies :) There's seems to be a wee collection of us now who are due in August.

I'm trying so hard not to be paranoid/stress about things going wrong but I can't help myself. It's always at the back of my mind. It's difficult at this stage because we aren't telling anyone, it's too early to go to the doctors (last time I was told they wouldn't do anything til I was 8 weeks) and my symptoms come and go like nobody's business!

Also it's hard to tell if I'm exhausted because of being pregnant or if it's just down to it being the week before christmas and I've got a hundred things to do :wacko:


----------



## Jo.t

Im due August 14th  (online calc) so will join you all x


----------



## Jodes2011

Jo.t said:


> Im due August 14th  (online calc) so will join you all x

Congrats. Can you please confirm on the December Testing Thread we are having a really good month. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

LOL Jodes! Track them all down! :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

:kiss:


Indigo77 said:


> LOL Jodes! Track them all down! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

sumatwsimit said:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Jodes! Track them all down! :haha:Click to expand...


:hug:

We need to start a thread over here for our peeps.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> LOL Jodes! Track them all down! :haha:

you know me baby :haha::hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

I hope I can join. I am 35, but will 36 for delivery. I have had a scan at about 6 weeks, saw the baby's heartbeat. I am due August 3rd. This is our first child. I go for my next scan on Jan. 5th which will almost be 10 weeks. So we are waiting to tell anybody until after that scan. I have some ms in the evenings, just a nagging nausea feeling. Knock on wood, my ms has been manageable. The worst thing is the constipation....anybody have any good tips?


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi all. I am in the August club (looks to be around the 15th). I am 38 as is my hubby. This is my first and I am just trying to enjoy each twinge and pain since I hear that every pregnancy is different. I was a bit worried a few weeks ago when I had some pretty consistent cramping but the nurse assured me it was all normal and to enjoy the mild discomfort while I could (assuming the worst may yet still come). I have two stepdaughters who are excited about a new sibling and a hubby who is over the moon. We began trying in October and are now pregnant. I am happy and hopeful.

We interview a midwife and tour a birthing center next Tuesday. I hope we like this place as I am ready to begin bonding with my care provider and focusing on the pregnancy.

I am happy to be among you all and wish you a h&h 9+ months.


----------



## polaris

Want2Bmomma - welcome and congratulations! That's great that you already go to see the baby's heartbeat, it must be very reassuring! I'm finding it very hard to resist telling people over Christmas, but like you I really don't want to tell people until later in the pregnancy.

SaucySac - congratulations on your pregnancy. That's fantastic that it happened so quickly for you! I hope the birthing centre is nice. We have nothing like that near me, and apparently I can't even have midwife-led care this time round as I ended up having a c-section on my last pregnancy as baby was breech. Bit disappointed but I'm not really too bothered once I get a baby at the end of it all! 

AFM, I had a little bit of spotting yesterday which has totally freaked me out. Thankfully it seems to have stopped at the moment but I'm going to go to the GP this morning anyway just for a chat and hopefully a bit of reassurance!


----------



## asibling4gi04

HI ladies I am 40 and just got my BFP on Saturday! I have a 7 yr old girl, and I had a Blighted Ovum this past June :( I am cautiously preggers and too nervous to be excited. I am not feeling nauseus just sore bbs and emotional. I did not feel nauseus with the blighted ovum either so I am staring to worry as I was sicker than a dog with my daughter.. Thanks for starting this thread! Congrats!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> HI ladies I am 40 and just got my BFP on Saturday! I have a 7 yr old girl, and I had a Blighted Ovum this past June :( I am cautiously preggers and too nervous to be excited. I am not feeling nauseus just sore bbs and emotional. I did not feel nauseus with the blighted ovum either so I am staring to worry as I was sicker than a dog with my daughter.. Thanks for starting this thread! Congrats!:thumbup::flower:

Congratulations on your pregnancy! Sending you lots of sticky baby dust that everything goes well and smoothly with this pregnancy. 

I am also too nervous to be excited really. I had a bit of spotting yesterday and I have been offered an early scan tomorrow morning. But now I'm stressing that it will be too early to see anything and I will be left in limbo over Christmas.


----------



## SaucySac38

Thanks for the kind greeting Polaris. Please let us know about the dr's visit. Woke this morning to moderate cramps but no bleeding and they are gone again. Growing pains? I hope so.


----------



## polaris

SaucySac38 said:


> Thanks for the kind greeting Polaris. Please let us know about the dr's visit. Woke this morning to moderate cramps but no bleeding and they are gone again. Growing pains? I hope so.

I had a lot of cramping on my last pregnancy and everything was fine. It's pretty normal I think. I am having some cramping this time too but nothing too serious. 

The doctor was lovely. She looked up all the medications that I was taking after the accident before I knew that I was pregnant (I fractured my jaw two weeks ago by coming off the bicycle) and she wasn't too concerned about any of them. However she did say that spotting is always a cause for some concern and she has referred me for an early scan tomorrow morning. I hope it's not too early to see anything. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## LF11303

Hi! Am 37 years old- had a positive blood test yesterday. We got married in August & this is our first baby--- so hoping all goes well. Should be due around August 13-15. Odd that I am high risk & nobody wants to see me until January 24. Is this unusual?


----------



## Applepine

Hi I am 37 and pregnant for the very first time. Due Aug 16th. Very excited, but also scared as it took 11 months to get a bfp. My OH and I are keeping it a secret for now. Have a lovely 7 year old step daughter, but don't want her to know until after 12 weeks. Good luck everyone and hope all these beans stick around.


----------



## asibling4gi04

LF11 NO THIS IS NOT UNUSUAL! I am high risk as well and I cannot even get an appointment set until THEY confirm my pregnancy with their urine test so I am going to do that after work today! SIGH!!

POLARIS, Good luck keep us posted sweetie. I am sure things are ok. spotting is norm. Do you have any back pain along with it? Please keep us posted. I am thinking of you sweetie!

Congrats to all of the ladies who are just getting a BFP! Tomorrow marks a week that I found out! I am glad we are in this together!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

P.S. Polaris, it is not unusual to not see much at 5 weeks but than again, some do so do not let that get you! (easier said than done, I know first hand). With my blighted ovum I was supposed to be at 7weeks and they saw nothing but a sac, right than I knew only because you should at least see the fetal pole after 6 weeks. You will be ok sweetie..hang in there!:hugs:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> P.S. Polaris, it is not unusual to not see much at 5 weeks but than again, some do so do not let that get you! (easier said than done, I know first hand). With my blighted ovum I was supposed to be at 7weeks and they saw nothing but a sac, right than I knew only because you should at least see the fetal pole after 6 weeks. You will be ok sweetie..hang in there!:hugs:

Thanks hun. Well I had the scan this morning and she couldn't see very much but she could see the sac and possibly the beginnings of something. She said everything looked OK but that it was very early days and too early to tell. They have given me an appointment for 19th January for another scan, unless I have any more bleeding in the meantime. Seems like ages away!


----------



## asibling4gi04

sounds perfectly norm for your gestational stage. too bad they would not let you come back in a week! so much happens day to day! Jan 19 you will see your bean brewing I just know it!:happydance:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> sounds perfectly norm for your gestational stage. too bad they would not let you come back in a week! so much happens day to day! Jan 19 you will see your bean brewing I just know it!:happydance:

Thanks, I hope so! I'm not usually a worrier but I think since the accident I've been more anxious about lots of things. I'm not going to tell family over Christmas just in case, although it will be hard to keep the news to myself.


----------



## asibling4gi04

well I understand that Polaris! I am cautious too and NOBODY knows in my life so I am on the same page! But if it helps, journal about it! You will feel some relief doing that! I know I do!!:hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

We told our parents 2 weeks ago. I want all the support in case something goes wrong or everything goes right but I do understand being cautious about telling. I won't tell work until I go back in January and have had my first appointment with the midwife.

Polaris - pretty soon we will discussing the baby bump so try not to worry to much!


----------



## Candy Cane

:happydance::happydance: I had my first scan today at 5+6 and saw a strong heartbeat through abdo ultrasound - so pleased:happydance::happydance: I have had three MC's this year so this has been an amazing day for me today.


----------



## Candy Cane

polaris said:


> asibling4gi04 said:
> 
> 
> sounds perfectly norm for your gestational stage. too bad they would not let you come back in a week! so much happens day to day! Jan 19 you will see your bean brewing I just know it!:happydance:
> 
> Thanks, I hope so! I'm not usually a worrier but I think since the accident I've been more anxious about lots of things. I'm not going to tell family over Christmas just in case, although it will be hard to keep the news to myself.Click to expand...

Polaris, I agree with the other girls, 5 weeks is really quite early to see much and as the others have said, a day makes such a difference. Its a shame they can't get you an earlier appointment as 19th seems like so far away for you. Fingers crossed for you hon :flower:


----------



## SaucySac38

Congratulations on hearing the heartbeat Candy Cane!


----------



## Lulu

Wow weve got lots of us due mid August :) yay!

Polaris, fx everything is ok, although waiting til 19th seems like an age. But by then you'll be able to see so much more, positive mental attitude - everything will be fine for you, I know it :hug:

It seems my ms is kicking in, brushing my teeth takes ages as I keep gagging, not good. :nope:

Hope everyone is feels good.


----------



## Neversaynever

Congrats all :happydance:

I am just dipping my toe in for now...I have had three losses this year and have yet got to a 12 week scan :dohh:

HOPEFULLY will be here for the long run with you all :flower:

XxX


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well and blessed..

as for me...
I have no pregnancy symptoms other than sore bbs and emotions and that is not like me. The only time I was not nauseus was with my blighted ovum so my fear is that it is happening again. I had a urine test at clinic to confirm pregnancy but my first apptment is not until jan 9, I am scared and not excited anymore. They prob will not even do a scan until second appointment. In the mean time, I feel blighted yet again! I truly in my heart do! :cry: Something tells me instinctively I am carrying yet again, an empty sac. A woman just knows! I know my body when its preggo! :cry:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> Hi Ladies, Hope you are all well and blessed..
> 
> as for me...
> I have no pregnancy symptoms other than sore bbs and emotions and that is not like me. The only time I was not nauseus was with my blighted ovum so my fear is that it is happening again. I had a urine test at clinic to confirm pregnancy but my first apptment is not until jan 9, I am scared and not excited anymore. They prob will not even do a scan until second appointment. In the mean time, I feel blighted yet again! I truly in my heart do! :cry: Something tells me instinctively I am carrying yet again, an empty sac. A woman just knows! I know my body when its preggo! :cry:

:hugs: :hugs: I really hope it is not what you think. Could it be that you are feeling more anxious and thinking the worst because of what happened the last time? They do say that every pregnancy is different so that even if you were always nauseous before you might not be this time, or it might not set in until later.

I am also worried about lack of symptoms though, so I know what you mean. I have no symptoms except for tiredness and moodiness. I don't even have sore boobs. I'm sure that I was feeling queasy already at this stage in my last pregnancy. I'm doing my best not to worry but it's hard. I have a scan on 19th January so I guess I will know then.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Polaris, it is good to know that I am not alone in the waiting AND No symptoms stage of the game. All we can do is hold hands (virtually on here) and be here for each other's outcomes regardless of what fate stores for us! I AM sorry for being so down and low but I have been preg 5 times now (1 daughter, 2 miscarriages (years ago) a blighted ovum and now this one and with all of my pregnancies I WAS SOOOO SICK except blighted ovum not at all. Sort of like now! So I am freaking out. I do not have a scan scheduled yet but I am sure they will schedule it for me on Jan 9. Hugs to you and thanks for reading and replying! I feel so alone. I am afraid to tell OH I think blighted ovum again as I do not want to break her heart,:hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Sorry pure both feeling so nervous..totally normal :hugs:

I had the most symptoms with my first pregnancy (no baby just gestation and yolk sac) no symptoms apart from sore boobs and funny taste until 6 weeks with second pregnancy and the baby grew to almost 9 weeks. 

Try to hold on...alot of people's symptoms are more consistent from 6-7 weeks and even then not everyone has them :hugs:

XxX


----------



## asibling4gi04

THANK YOU neversaynevr and CONGRATS! I am sure you know our fears experiencing what you have (my condolences too). I guess time will tell if my gut is right but I hope it is proven wrong!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. I didn't have very many symptoms, mainly sore bbs, moodiness, tiredness. It wasn't until the end of week six that I started feeling a nagging nausea in the evenings, but even that has been mild as long as I eat. We went for our first scan at 6 weeks and you could see the little bean and its heart beating. Try not to worry (I know easier said than done, as I am still holding my breath a bit since the first time ended in a MC).


----------



## SaucySac38

Hi ladies -

I have mild symptoms (moderate cramping, serious fatigue, some moodiness, and nausea which goes away when I eat) so am counting myself lucky.

I hope all the little peanuts are doing well and that us mom's are worrying for nothing (though, as mom's, it's our right to do so). I have my first appointment today. Not sure I will get to hear the heartbeat but it might make it more real for me if I can (and make all these symptoms seem more relevant).


----------



## Candy Cane

Oh ladies, its so hard waiting to find out. Don't forget that symptoms are not only different from woman to woman but also from one pregnancy to another in the same woman. Just because you got sick the first time and didn't this time doesn't mean something bad is happening. I've lost three prior to this one so I hear your pain. 

Best of luck for your appointments/scans - can you get a private scan done earlier?


----------



## SaucySac38

Back from the visit! We feel confident in deciding to use this midwife service. They are very nice and the birthing center they run feels very homey and comfortable. Excited! We are scheduled for bloodwork and exam on the 1/9 and an ultrasound on 1/13. It is feeling a bit more surreal but less abstract all the time. Hope that made sense. She talked very little about my age and, in fact, was quick to point out that until I hit about 43 the risks are not what was once believed. Left feeling confident.


----------



## Candy Cane

Thats good news Saucy, its different here in the UK, we are allocated a maternity unit in our area so you are lucky to be able to choose. 

Polaris, how are you feeling now? :flower:

I have a disgusting gurgly stomach today, its always been there but seems to be getting worse. Boobs are on fire all the time and I am most nauseous in the morning now. Its all good I guess! :sick:


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone.

Saucy - that's brilliant that you like the birthing centre and midwife service. We have nothing like that near me - and apparently because I had a C-section on my last pregnancy I am not classed as low-risk and cannot even have midwife led care, which I am a bit annoyed about. 

Still no real symptoms here except for tiredness. I guess I should count myself lucky though as I really didn't enjoy morning sickness much last time round. My boobs do feel a little bit tender today too. And no more spotting which must be a good thing. But I don't really feel pregnant. Can't wait until my scan on 19th!


----------



## want2bmomma

I hope everyone is doing well.

Candy: Hope your tummy gets to feeling better.

Saucy: I wish I had choices like that. Living in a rural area the only option is really the hospital and one of the providers there. I don't really know what to expect since this is our first child.

AFM: No new symptoms really, except I have a ferocious appetite. Still able to control the evening bouts of nausea with snacking. I think so far I am one of the lucky ones as far as MS goes. Wish I had a little more energy....I seem to want to sleep in instead of get up and go to work...ugh.


----------



## NAPzWife

Hello Everyone--We are PREGNANT and terrified. We lost bean in March and now we got a BFP on Christmas Day, so doctors closed till January 3rd. Problem is we have been BD with preseed and softcups and stressed out decided to stop calculating and relax so EDD is sometime between Aug the 5th and the 31st ??? Had a light AF for 3 days on November 25th but when we took test on Nov 19 said BFN but by our charts could have been implantation so confused and excited will know more after January 3rd and 5th but WILL BE HERE IN AUGUST WE KNOW THAT


----------



## NAPzWife

Eating Cabbage and sausage with cornbread or greens with ham works well and get much needed vitamins Leafy Greens and protein


----------



## NAPzWife

For the MS real Ginger snap cookies are natural remedy not a bunch just a few and lemon drops and almonds are all helping Much wiser with this BEAN was in 20s with first 2 children and thought I was going to die from MS now I have mastered this lol knock on wood lol Small meals about six a day works and lots of water and juices HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## NAPzWife

asibling4gi04 said:


> HI ladies I am 40 and just got my BFP on Saturday! I have a 7 yr old girl, and I had a Blighted Ovum this past June :( I am cautiously preggers and too nervous to be excited. I am not feeling nauseus just sore bbs and emotional. I did not feel nauseus with the blighted ovum either so I am staring to worry as I was sicker than a dog with my daughter.. Thanks for starting this thread! Congrats!:thumbup::flower:

I had 2 and each preg is so different like night and day


----------



## NAPzWife

Took another test just to watch it turn positive at 530pm LOL have already went potty like 10-15 times today--Okay WTMI but Congrats to all


----------



## polaris

NAPzWife said:


> Took another test just to watch it turn positive at 530pm LOL have already went potty like 10-15 times today--Okay WTMI but Congrats to all

Congratulations on your pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## asibling4gi04

congrats NAPzWife! Did you have 2 Blighted in a row?? Did you have any nausea with yours? I have non to speak of and I did not have any last preg which resulted in blighted...

Polaris, I am in same boat. Nothing to scream, "im pregnant" and if you knew my history, this is not normal. I feel so lost. Thanks for being here ladies!
:hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

Congrats NapzWife! One spot of brown blood in some discharge yesterday so spent the night freaking out. I am exhausted. Just want this peanut to hang in there until August. Sigh. First trimester + first pregnancy = stressed momma!


----------



## asibling4gi04

count my out though my BFP WAS confirmed, its failing..read on if you wish..

LADIES,

Please tell me if you have ever heard of this. My last AF was nov 23 and I got preggers this cycle (after blighted ovum in June. Today AF is officially 10 days late. Home HPTS ALL POSITIVE! Felt not so preggers so I went to the local hospital emergency room complaining of cramps(just to get tests) and they took HCG and it is only 185 ..also, they saw no sac! I have to go back tomorrow for another HCG but where is my pregnancy if there is no sac?? Is this failing? Chemical?? I am so confused and yes, gutted. :( Yes they did internal scan and yes I am overweight. My bladder was empty too..Can this all contribute to lack of seeing baby or is 185hcg at this stage, my big clue that I am not having a viable pregnancy!?!? I am all over the place in thought. Very lost PLEASE HELP ME.:shrug::cry:


----------



## polaris

Oh no, I'm so so sorry to read this news. I've no idea about HCG levels but I'm hoping for a miracle for you. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thank you Polaris. I need a miracle! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Asibling...:hugs: honestly...185 is low for where you should be at and nothing would show on an US apart from a thickened endometrium (sp) at that level :hugs:

Sorry if that sounds brutal, but I can't not be honest. I really hope you get some answers soon though and massive :hugs: to you

XxX


----------



## asibling4gi04

Never say, you dont sound cruel at all..I like truth rather than sugar coat as I am a realist. I just want to know where 185 even came frm when there is no visible pregnancy?!?! I go for more bw tomorrow ..another HCG..Never been more confused and sad.:cry:


----------



## Neversaynever

I'd hate to offend you but I know for me after three losses...I prefer straight talking. 

With my last loss, I was 4 weeks and hcg level was 100 (that was a Tuesday and had a bleed) I passed everything on the Sunday. 

Limbo land really is bloody awful and cruel hun :hugs:

XxX


----------



## asibling4gi04

Thanks and big hugs sweetie!


----------



## Lulu

Asibling - fingers crossed you get some good news. My sister had a blighted ovum a few years ago before she got pregnant with my nephew (who is 2 next month) so I know it can be devastating. Saying a prayer for you :hug:

Polaris - like you I'm not really feeling pregnant very much, sometimes I feel really nauseous, sometime fine which is weird. More than anything I'm shattered all the time and today, WOW mood swings like you wouldn't believe. My little boy was having a tantrum earlier on today and I just about managed to keep my cool long enough to send him to bed (it was his nap time anyway btw) but I really wanted to lash out at my DH because it he wasn't helping the situation one little bit (poor man!).

Then a little while ago I was watching an old episode of Private Practice and someone gave birth and I ended up in tears!!! I had forgotten just how much of an emotional rollercoaster pregnancy is at times.

On a positive note though, I've gotten myself registered with the midwife so I have my booking in appt 2 weeks today, Friday 13th. (not sure if that is a good sign or not:lol:!) Hopefully I'll get a date for a scan soon after that.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks lulu and congrats! :hugs:


----------



## NAPzWife

Will write later morning sickness.


----------



## Candy Cane

Asibling, I'm so sorry hunny, I feel your pain and know what that's like. Big hugs to you my love. So spooky how you just knew all along, our bodies are so intuitive xx


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks candy and congrats hun!!:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

Asibling - I am sending you all the love and light I can muster this morning.


----------



## asibling4gi04

thanks saucy..I am truly overwhelmed by all of the support I am receiving on here through this trying time. I am comforted by it thanks! AND CONGRATS on your beanie! :hugs:


----------



## NAPzWife

Asibling I am sorry to here your having issues again--have they ever tested your progesterone levels. I am a returning Mother had first two children early 20s and was told never would have another after 1st--3lbs 2oz--She's 16 and healthy no problems then I had testing done for 5 months on everything cause I was on Birth control and having regular AF and found out I was 5 1/2 months preggo by bloood test and she was a placenta abruption--born at 34 weeks and weighted 6lbs and 4 oz with sleep apnea still and she is 12 now and then Etopical after tubal ligation--knew this one wouldn't make it--then had a tubal reversal in Aug 2010 and blighted Ovum lost in March Bean would have been born on Halloween--I have learned so much about testing and LT phases and preseed and softcups and now we are waiting for testing on the January 3rd and on progesterone--I know WTMI but If anything I have learned can help I will happily share and yes no morning sickness with the blighted Ovum either and sick with first not with 2nd or 3rd or 4th and yes Sick with this one so far--You are in our Prayers FXed for a miracle


----------



## NAPzWife

My Oldest is 15 and will be 16 in March she's excited and looking at the in womb pictures gets a hilarious reaction--LOL So far only sick yesterday nausea lasted all day and still get waves of it, My biggest thing is smells--LOL I am like a blood hound, so I started laundry and had heard about this Downy UnStoppables--they are awesome. I am now on the great hunt for coupons as they are a little pricey but My laundry smells like it was sent from Heaven and since we decided to do the G Diapers this time no concerns about smells...I hope everybody is feeling great today and hope to hear from you all...Have a great Day


----------



## SaucySac38

More bleeding here today and passed some clots last night. Dark red blood. Going to er to see if m/c is happening.


----------



## Candy Cane

Sorry to hear that Saucy, hope its just a bleed and nothing more sinister. Can you update us when you get back? Hugs.


----------



## Neversaynever

Sending you :hugs: saucy and hope all is ok :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Candy Cane

asibling4gi04 said:


> thanks saucy..I am truly overwhelmed by all of the support I am receiving on here through this trying time. I am comforted by it thanks! AND CONGRATS on your beanie! :hugs:

How are you feeling now asibling? Just wanted to say am thinking of you :hug:


----------



## polaris

Big hugs for Saucy and Asibling - you are both in my thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## googly

Hi girls, bit of a latecomer to the thread! Found out i was pregnant 2 weeks ago - due 29 August. I've been trying not to 'count my chickens' etc etc!

So far so good anyway, had early blood tests that showed the hcg was doubling nicely, and have been doing Clearblue digis (with conception indicators) to check things are progressing. Really just can't wait for a scan to check everything is alright though - don't think I will relax until then - I'm so nervous about things going wrong!

Scan is 13th Jan anyway... Not toooo long to wait.

Like others I have really had no major symptoms as yet. Sore boobs only really kicked in in the last 2-3 days, a bit of tiredness maybe, the occasional wave of nausea but nothing that you could definitively put down to pregnancy. I guess I will be grateful for that if everything else is ok!

Just to say big :hugs: to asibling and saucy... I hope things work out for you.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NAPzWife

I am just tired and nausea is horrible--everything smells and metal taste--can't wait till DR testing on the 3rd and 5th to make sure hcg is doubling--This has been the longest Christmas Break ever and so glad it's almost over...Why would your doctors be closed for so long during Christmas--Sorry to hear about problems and still just praying for a sticky bean


----------



## SaucySac38

We did not have a great new year's. We are no longer part of this club. Thank you for all the support ladies. Hope you don't mind if I stick around to encourage your journey.


----------



## Candy Cane

SaucySac38 said:


> We did not have a great new year's. We are no longer part of this club. Thank you for all the support ladies. Hope you don't mind if I stick around to encourage your journey.

I'm so sorry hon, wish it turned out better for you. Sending you big hugs. Of course you're welcome to stay around but understand if it gets difficult sometimes. I stepped away when it happened to me as couldn't bear seeing everyone else progressing without me. :hugs:


----------



## Candy Cane

:flower:Welcome googly, sorry my love I think we overlooked your entrance there - welcome to Fireflys :flower:


----------



## Lulu

SaucySac38 said:


> We did not have a great new year's. We are no longer part of this club. Thank you for all the support ladies. Hope you don't mind if I stick around to encourage your journey.

I'm so sorry :nope: You are more than welcome to stick around but I think we will all understand if it gets too hard for you. :hugs:



googly said:


> Hi girls, bit of a latecomer to the thread! Found out i was pregnant 2 weeks ago - due 29 August. I've been trying not to 'count my chickens' etc etc!
> 
> So far so good anyway, had early blood tests that showed the hcg was doubling nicely, and have been doing Clearblue digis (with conception indicators) to check things are progressing. Really just can't wait for a scan to check everything is alright though - don't think I will relax until then - I'm so nervous about things going wrong!
> 
> Scan is 13th Jan anyway... Not toooo long to wait.
> 
> Like others I have really had no major symptoms as yet. Sore boobs only really kicked in in the last 2-3 days, a bit of tiredness maybe, the occasional wave of nausea but nothing that you could definitively put down to pregnancy. I guess I will be grateful for that if everything else is ok!
> 
> Just to say big :hugs: to asibling and saucy... I hope things work out for you.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome along, great news that you've got a scan on 13 Jan, that's the day I've got my booking in appt with the midwife, hopefully it won't be too long after then I get a date for my scan. Haven't been feeling too bad really but can't believe how exhausted I've been the last few days! I feel asleep yesterday afternoon for over half an hour, fortunately my LO was having his nap at the same time but I was still exhausted for the rest of the day. Ended up going to bed at 9.30pm!!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Saucy...so sorry :hugs:

XxX


----------



## polaris

Saucy - I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: As the other girls have said, you are very welcome to stick around but the most important thing is to do what feels right for you and do take a step back if it becomes too upsetting.

Asibling - thinking of you. Do you have an update on what is happening? :hugs:

Googly - congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome!


----------



## NAPzWife

Woke up this morning and saw a spot of Red Blood when Potty and watched as my nightmare came true-- no cramps nothing then No more baby, I am going to the doctor tomorrow but I already know what happened and that I did nothing wrong and that I am one step closer to having my dreams come true--I am still crying but I am trying to be strong--it just hurts so bad after 10 years of trying THIS STINKS--I am praying for everyone here and want to thank you for your support I know one day we will have all the answers for now I am human and I am just going to cry


----------



## Candy Cane

NAPzWife said:


> Woke up this morning and saw a spot of Red Blood when Potty and watched as my nightmare came true-- no cramps nothing then No more baby, I am going to the doctor tomorrow but I already know what happened and that I did nothing wrong and that I am one step closer to having my dreams come true--I am still crying but I am trying to be strong--it just hurts so bad after 10 years of trying THIS STINKS--I am praying for everyone here and want to thank you for your support I know one day we will have all the answers for now I am human and I am just going to cry

:hugs: I'm so, so sorry hon, you deserved this more than anyone if you have been trying for ten years.....sorry it didn't work out, I hope they will do some tests on you to try and find out why? :hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

NAPzWife said:


> Woke up this morning and saw a spot of Red Blood when Potty and watched as my nightmare came true-- no cramps nothing then No more baby, I am going to the doctor tomorrow but I already know what happened and that I did nothing wrong and that I am one step closer to having my dreams come true--I am still crying but I am trying to be strong--it just hurts so bad after 10 years of trying THIS STINKS--I am praying for everyone here and want to thank you for your support I know one day we will have all the answers for now I am human and I am just going to cry

I am so sorry and I am with you in tears. :cry::hugs:


----------



## polaris

NAPzWife said:


> Woke up this morning and saw a spot of Red Blood when Potty and watched as my nightmare came true-- no cramps nothing then No more baby, I am going to the doctor tomorrow but I already know what happened and that I did nothing wrong and that I am one step closer to having my dreams come true--I am still crying but I am trying to be strong--it just hurts so bad after 10 years of trying THIS STINKS--I am praying for everyone here and want to thank you for your support I know one day we will have all the answers for now I am human and I am just going to cry

I'm so sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Napz...so sorry :hugs:

XxX


----------



## Lulu

Napz I can only say sorry, I can't imagine what you are feeling after trying for so long. Hopefully you will be offered some tests from your doctor or something to try and make sense of what has happened.

:hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Napz wife and saucy, my condolences! I feel your pain!!!!! I am awful..feeling sick, levels rising but not doubling and still no sac! More than likely ectopic :cry::cry:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> Napz wife and saucy, my condolences! I feel your pain!!!!! I am awful..feeling sick, levels rising but not doubling and still no sac! More than likely ectopic :cry::cry:

:hugs: Oh no, that is really awful news. When is your next appointment? At least if it is ectopic they have caught it early. I'm so sorry.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Polaris, I guess every 2 days for blood work until they find it necessary to give me the shot!?!? :shrug::cry:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> Polaris, I guess every 2 days for blood work until they find it necessary to give me the shot!?!? :shrug::cry:

I'm so sorry. What a nightmare.


----------



## NAPzWife

I think etopic we had that happen on Christmas of 2002 and then we had everything inside fixed in August of 2010 then after 5 months got pregnant with the twins low progestrone and they separated wrong and passed away in March then ovulation charting showed 26 day cycle so we started taking the vitamin B 6 and then got 28 day cycle after 8 months side effect of vitamin I have lost 35 lbs all that's a plus then found out Christmas pregnant took 8 hpt all positive followed midwife instructions to take progestrone everything fine all symptoms then miscarriage so we go to doctor today but I am pretty sure it's etopic but I am glad we are getting pregnant that means good eggs and sperm I am trying to just be strong cause my crying just upsets DH so I cry alone and keep praying I believe in God and his promises so I know it will happen my grandmother had my uncle after my birth but I was a twin and my mother didn't know she had the RH- factor so we where in ICU for weeks after blood transfusion at birth and my twin passed cause of how we separated so I believe in miracles I was paralyzed at 29 and walk today so I know doctors are just practicing medicine so they will figure it out and I will have more babies in other country's they have children well into their 50s so It just a matter of time for us all and not giving up HOPE


----------



## asibling4gi04

BIG HUGS NAPZ. SO SAD..SO SORRY!:hugs::cry::hugs:


----------



## NAPzWife

Well I have some light at the end of the tunnel The midwife said I will still need an ultrasound since theirs a possibly of something called Vanishing Twin Syndrome where one baby passes like a normal miscarriage but still the other baby could be fine I research the info and I guess it actually happens in 70 to 81% of pregnancies in woman over 30 it increases to 10% percent higher especially in assisted ovulations all pray for us cause I still have symptoms and bleeding is very light not like last time was real heavy for 10 days thank you ladies for being here for Us especially for ME.


----------



## polaris

NAPzWife said:


> Well I have some light at the end of the tunnel The midwife said I will still need an ultrasound since theirs a possibly of something called Vanishing Twin Syndrome where one baby passes like a normal miscarriage but still the other baby could be fine I research the info and I guess it actually happens in 70 to 81% of pregnancies in woman over 30 it increases to 10% percent higher especially in assisted ovulations all pray for us cause I still have symptoms and bleeding is very light not like last time was real heavy for 10 days thank you ladies for being here for Us especially for ME.

Keeping everything crossed for you that you still have a healthy bean!


----------



## googly

Hi gals... Well after worrying about no symptoms over the last week, the MS has really kicked in for me in the last day or two. NOT enjoying it at all. I have my artillery of 'remedies' at the ready but they only take the edge off it at best. Ugg. How's everyone else going on that front?


----------



## SaucySac38

Asibling - damn. I am sorry. I was so hopeful for you. Napz - I am every hopeful for you that there is still a peanut in there. Keeping you both close in my thoughts.


----------



## polaris

googly said:


> Hi gals... Well after worrying about no symptoms over the last week, the MS has really kicked in for me in the last day or two. NOT enjoying it at all. I have my artillery of 'remedies' at the ready but they only take the edge off it at best. Ugg. How's everyone else going on that front?

Still no symptoms here. What's the bet they will kick in next week as soon as I'm back in work?


----------



## googly

Ha, yeah, first day back at work for me today! It's fine because there's hardly anyone in the office this week, but if this continues I don't know how I'm going to mask feeling sick as a dog once everyone is back in! 

Actually its not so bad now... I took B6 and ginger tablets with breakfast; have been sucking on preggie pops, and had a couple of ginger/lemon teas - seems to be doing the job!


----------



## asibling4gi04

SAUCY, THANKS SO MUCH!

NAPZ, FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU! I AM HOLDING YOUR HAND SQUEEZING TIGHT....

UPDATE AND I DONT KNOW WHAT TO MAKE OF IT BUT YESTERDAY, HCG JUMPED TO 375.4 FROM 247..NOT QUITE A DOUBLE SHY ABOUT 118 SO IM STILL THINKING ECTOPIC BUT THE NURSE ON THE PHONE SAID DOC SAID ITS A NORMAL LEVEL?? 6 WEEKS TODAY? I DONT THINK SO!! ANYWAY, BACK FOR ANOTHER HCG THIS AFTERNOON AND THAN ANOTHER SCAN ON JAN 9. TEETH HURT, NAUSEAUS A LITTLE, BBS STILL SORE...BUT MY HEART IS TELLING ME ECTOPIC..I NEVER GOT THE AF CRAMPS I USUALLY GET WHEN PREG AROUND IMPLANTATION. I DONT FEEL PRESSURE OR ACHES OR NOTHING SO IM REALLLLYYYYY THINKING ECTOPIC..IM SCARED TO DEATH LADIES..I FEEL LIKE A TIME BOMB..ITS SAD..WISH I COULD SAVE THIS BABY IF IT IS IN MY TUBES... I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED! HUGS TO ALL!:hugs::nope::shrug:


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> SAUCY, THANKS SO MUCH!
> 
> NAPZ, FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU! I AM HOLDING YOUR HAND SQUEEZING TIGHT....
> 
> UPDATE AND I DONT KNOW WHAT TO MAKE OF IT BUT YESTERDAY, HCG JUMPED TO 375.4 FROM 247..NOT QUITE A DOUBLE SHY ABOUT 118 SO IM STILL THINKING ECTOPIC BUT THE NURSE ON THE PHONE SAID DOC SAID ITS A NORMAL LEVEL?? 6 WEEKS TODAY? I DONT THINK SO!! ANYWAY, BACK FOR ANOTHER HCG THIS AFTERNOON AND THAN ANOTHER SCAN ON JAN 9. TEETH HURT, NAUSEAUS A LITTLE, BBS STILL SORE...BUT MY HEART IS TELLING ME ECTOPIC..I NEVER GOT THE AF CRAMPS I USUALLY GET WHEN PREG AROUND IMPLANTATION. I DONT FEEL PRESSURE OR ACHES OR NOTHING SO IM REALLLLYYYYY THINKING ECTOPIC..IM SCARED TO DEATH LADIES..I FEEL LIKE A TIME BOMB..ITS SAD..WISH I COULD SAVE THIS BABY IF IT IS IN MY TUBES... I WILL KEEP YOU POSTED! HUGS TO ALL!:hugs::nope::shrug:

:hugs: I hope it's not ectopic and that you get some definite answers soon.


----------



## SaucySac38

Asibling - what a roller coaster. I, too, am hoping it is not ectopic. When I had the u/s last week, they discovered a few fibroids and the dr was pushing hard on them to make sure a peanut was not hiding behind one somewhere and that was causing all the problems. In my case, it was not a peanut but a m/c. Perhaps they have, legitimately, missed something???


----------



## asibling4gi04

saucy I am so sad for you and for me.. I dont know. Missed something on 2 diff scans?? I do not know how but I was only 5 wks with first and 5.4days with the second scan but you would think a sac would be visible?? AND my HCG is going up but not doubling ..its short by about 118..So, I have my emotions prepared for news of an ectopic..waiting for results of HCG today and than another scan on the 9th...So nervous and upset all in one! Thanks for reading this..I hope you are well and resting sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## NAPzWife

So sorry but still praying for you all I got good news and bad news My bean went to heaven with the other beans but the Doctor agrees with my findings I have lp defect so problem solved I get clomid and then injectable progestrone YEAH FINALLY I AM GOING TO GET MY BEAN TO STICK I KNOW THIS SOUNDS CRAZY BUT FINALLY I KNOW WHAT AND HOW TO FIX THE ISSUE.


----------



## NAPzWife

I am going to keep checking on you all and praying but I have to go back on the TTC over 35 page:( thank you all for listening to my feelings and being there for me I am sad but knowing I am not alone threw all this is a real life saver so blessings to you all.


----------



## asibling4gi04

Napz, so sad, so sorry but SO happy you know what the prob is! Your next bean will be held in your arms and in your heart! YAY! Take care of yourself sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## polaris

I'm so sorry for your loss Napz. I'm glad that the doctor is taking the problem seriously and that you have something to try for next time. :hugs:


----------



## SaucySac38

Asibling - I am going to be hopeful until you tell me not to be! Napz - that is bittersweet news. I will see you over in TTC over 35 as well though I will keep an eye on all the progress over here.


----------



## asibling4gi04

saucy thank you sweetie you are so kind! Can you believe 24 hours had passed and they did not have my HCG levels yesterday so I must call and nag them today! This is so agonizing..I just want to know one way or another so I can move on either way. Ectopic is serious if untreated and at 6 weeks prego, I am a time bomb! I am soooo upset..trying not to be but I cannot help it!:cry::hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Hcg results from 2 days ago blood work is 546.3 from 375.4. Not looking good. Sounding and looking to me like ectopic. I guess i must wait for monday's scan..wont know more til tuesday!


----------



## disneyleanne

I am currently 7 weeks and 5 days and I am due around 20th August. I am 34 at the moment but will be 35 in May. I have 2 boys already who are 11 and 9. They were thrilled with the news which was great! :thumbup:


----------



## bunda

Hi Disneyleanne, your due date is the same as mine. I turned 35 last month.

Good to hear the boys are thrilled. I was 8 when my younger sister was born. Dad picked me up from school to visit mum and the new baby in the hospital. It was love at first sight. After several days of treatment for jaundice, the baby was allowed to come home. 

I gazed at this bundle for hours. I couldn't believe we were allowed to keep her. Forever. I became very maternal and loved having a little one to entertain. I am still closer to her than I am to my older sister (who is only two years older than me). It can be an amazing experience for the whole family. Your boys will learn a lot in the next few years.


----------



## disneyleanne

Aww thank you, what a lovely post.:hugs: They are both really good with babies and smaller children so I am hoping they will be naturals! 

Best of luck with your pregnancy, due date buddy.:thumbup:


----------



## asibling4gi04

Well, My scan showed no sac and I have begun to bleed a little. They did another HCG test yesterday (WHY???!!) waiting for those results and more than likely, will have a shot tomorrow to end this tubal/mystery pregnancy! Hope all is well with everyone ladies, hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..


----------



## Neversaynever

Asibling...so sorry for all the limbo land crap :hugs: I hope you are ok hun

Quiet in here...how is everyone else doing?

XxX


----------



## googly

Hi Never... morning sickness is kicking my ass. You?? I am so grateful to be pregnant but ohhhhh man, I am hating the constant nausea so much, I can't concentrate on anything! Can't believe this might go on for another 6-7 weeks!!


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> Well, My scan showed no sac and I have begun to bleed a little. They did another HCG test yesterday (WHY???!!) waiting for those results and more than likely, will have a shot tomorrow to end this tubal/mystery pregnancy! Hope all is well with everyone ladies, hard for me to go back and read on you all as I just wanna crawl under a rock and die..love you all..

I'm so sorry that you are going through this. :hugs:


----------



## asibling4gi04

DNC in the a.m. and possible shot..thanks ladies for your suppirt!


----------



## SaucySac38

Oh Asibling, I was still holding out hope. I am so sorry.

I think it is time I bid this thread adieu. Good luck ladies and I hope to read about your adventures in other sections on this board.


----------



## polaris

Asib - I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Saucy - the very best of luck in your ongoing journey - hope you catch up with you again at some stage soon.


----------



## asibling4gi04

No ectopic..tiny sac apeared. Pending miscarriage D&c confirmed it.


----------



## polaris

asibling4gi04 said:


> No ectopic..tiny sac apeared. Pending miscarriage D&c confirmed it.

:hugs: At least it wasn't ectopic. But I'm so sorry that this has happened.


----------



## Neversaynever

Asib...I'm sorry you are going through this :hugs: be kind to yourself too

Saucy...you take care and :dust: that you are pregnant again soo with your sticky bean :hugs:

Googly...I've been lucky symptom wise...sicky feeling all day but no chucking thankfully

Polaris...how are you doing?

This thread is fairly quiet..everyone else ok?

AFM..had a scan on Wednesday...my dates 7+3 they measured me at 8 weeks. Made me feel reassured but the next scan in two weeks is the clincher...that is when I founf out I had lost my second pregnancy :wacko:

XxX


----------



## polaris

Neversaynever - that's great news that your scan went well. :happydance: I really really hope this is your sticky bean!

I am good - still not too many symptoms but I have been feeling a little bit icky over the last couple of days, not exactly nauseous but definitely noticeable. My boobs are quite tender now too. My symptoms are very mild so far compared to last time but at least I do have a few now which is a bit reassuring. Not long to wait now until my scan on Thursday so fingers crossed!

How is everyone else?


----------



## Spaggy37

I cannot wait for my 12 week scan, currently only symptoms are sore boobs, although i have a stinking cold at the mo so maybe that is taking all my thought, i won't be happy till i see the bubs, finding it hard to believe i am preggers:wacko:


----------



## polaris

Hi girls,
just a quick update to let you know that I had my scan and everything looks perfect! Baby is measuring two days ahead of my dates (9+1) with a nice strong heartbeat. So relieved and pleased! I even got some photos which I will upload later on. I have another scan at my booking in appointment on 14th February so not too long to wait to see baby again!


----------



## Neversaynever

Yay polaris...makes you sigh big time eh? :happydance: get the pic up :flower:

Spaggy...you've been lucky not having mega symptoms :thumbup: I've not had them bad either and I'm thankful :haha:

XxX


----------



## polaris

This is my beautiful scan picture from Thursday (well I think it's beautiful anyway!). Baby measuring 9+1 with a lovely heartbeat. I couldn't resist and told everyone in work about the pregnancy today so I guess I'm feeling more confident that things will work out OK.
 



Attached Files:







9 weeks (small).jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## googly

Beautiful polaris! 

And how's your recovery from the accident going, all good there?

xx


----------



## polaris

googly said:


> Beautiful polaris!
> 
> And how's your recovery from the accident going, all good there?
> 
> xx

Thanks, I am recovering well and am able to eat properly again!! Yay!! The only problem is that I am getting an infection from somewhere - they are not sure if it is from the metal plate or from the blood supply being cut off from one of my teeth. Anyway there's not much they can do about it either way until I have the baby so I guess they will just try to manage it until then. But mainly I'm on the mend and feeling good again.


----------



## RNTTC2011

Can I join?? I thought by my dates that I was due July 31, but with my first appointment the new EDD is Aug. 3. I won't get another scan until 17weeks for my amnio where they will do a more definitive dating. I recognize some names from the TTC forums, glad to see everyone still doing so well!!


----------



## NAPzWife

Been a while done some research and just wanted to Say that there is light at the end of the tunnel while our bean left us to soon my Baby Sister in Law Okay 24 but she is Due July 21st Got ultrasound picture so we are getting a new family member just not to ours yet glad to here all are doing well hope to chat again soon


----------



## googly

This thread has been quiet lately! How's everyone doing? I'm probably last in the month (EDD = 30 August) but I just had my 12w scan a couple of days ago and all good :) :) Pic in signature (a little wobbly though, beanie would _not_ stay still!) Massive massive relief to get that out the way though, I was so nervous beforehand.

Now we have the interminable wait until the 20w scan! Soooo long between scans... I wish I was in the US, you girls seem to have scans way more frequently :thumbup:

Anyway, anyone else got scan pics to share?? I love looking at them!

xxx


----------



## polaris

I had my 12 week scan on Tuesday too, I was bumped up a few days to 13 weeks so my official due date is now 21st August. Which means that my last possible day in work will be 3rd August - only five and a half months to go! I feel like this pregnancy is going to fly by now that I've got past the dreaded first trimester! So much to do in work and so little time left to do it. It doesn't help that there will be no-one covering for me while I'm on maternity leave so basically whatever I don't get finished doesn't get done for a year!


----------



## Neversaynever

Hey googley and Polaris...

Good to see everything all ok with you guys...I have a scan on Monday so hopefully I'll be staying in the thread too...do you believe it's real yet??

XxX


----------



## googly

Hey Polaris and Never! (and all!)

Yeah it seems a bit more real now after the scan... it was v. cool to see little beanie moving around so much. My 'worry' level has dropped right down - for a while at least - but I know it will come back after no info/updates for a while! I also just heard a horrible story about a friend of a friend that had a 2nd tri MC, and that has certainly given me pause... but I think that's probably very rare. Just have to keep remembering that and not worrying too much! So yeah... I'm excited to start buying kit and supplies, although we're going to stick to window shopping for a while, probably won't start on purchasing until after the 20w scan.

Good luck with your scan Never!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Thing is that this is a forum so people gather here and you will have more contact with people with bad stuff happening if that makes sense?

I was doing ok..have had three scans due to previous losses...always get anxious before a scan :dohh:

XxX


----------



## googly

They are a bit nervewracking... I wish they would get in there right away and say 'oh look there's the heartbeat, nice and strong'! But each time (have had 2) I have waited as long as I could last and then eventually ask meekly if everything was looking ok! 

Have NOT had very helpful technicians... this last one was an especially brusque old woman who was zipping around measuring bits and pieces and really didn't give us much of a commentary. At the end she said 'yes everything's looking fine!' but no explanation during :growlmad:

I would love to pay for a private scan... they don't do them much here though, everything has to be referred from a doc or midwife.


----------



## polaris

The junior doctor did my scan this time and I have to say he was very helpful, he said straight away 'there is the heartbeat and, look, baby is waving at you' and kept up a commentary throughout. I think maybe it was also because he had a student with him so he was showing her what he was doing. Baby was very active and wriggly during my scan which was lovely. It took ages too because baby wouldn't stay still for him to take dating measurements, so that was quite good too!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Wow, I am so jealous of you guys!! At my 12w appointment all I got was the HB and even then she didn't tell us what it was. Just that things sounded good. I have had to wait until my amnio (next week) to get another ultrasound. I almost got a bonus one the other week while i was working. One of the residents offered to do one "for fun" but since we didn't know the sex yet she said to wait or my DH might be upset he missed it. But I did get an extra doppler for the HB and it was in the 150's! I haven't seen the baby looking human yet!

Glad everything is looking good for everyone. I will know next week for sure when my EDD is, but for now it is still Aug 3! Take care everyone!


----------



## Neversaynever

I'm looking forward to getting out of the first tri and hoping that all will now be a normal pregnancy...whatever that is :haha:

Are you UK based googly?

Polaris....it's amazing seeing them moving about...mine was active at the 11+3 scan :cloud9:

So is just the four of us still posting in here now?

CxX


----------



## googly

I'm in New Zealand never...

Yeah seeing them moving around is the best - our beanie did a couple of sumasaults while she was trying to measure the NT, which was quite amusing :haha: also moved arms and legs around quite a bit. Cute.


----------



## Neversaynever

Googly...for some reason just assumed you were UK based :dohh:

I have my official dating scan tomorrow...not as nervous now I am listening in daily with the doppler...godsend I tell you!

XxX


----------



## onlygirl

Hi I am going to be 41 (July) and am due with #5 on August 18, 2012. I have 4 boys - 10, 8, 6 and 4. The one thing I have found with this pregnancy is the extreme tiredness and reduced immunity... i seem to pick up every virus out there. Of course it does not help that the the older kids are high energy and in school with homework, projects, book reports, violin classes, soccer, taekwondo et al... 

Maybe I'll have a calm sweet little girl this time around :)


----------



## Neversaynever

Onlygirl...welcome and hope the journey isn;t too tirug the further along we get :wacko:

Went for my scan last Monday...all as is should be...dates changed again but I don't mind...I'm just grateful I am still pregnant!

How is everyone else doing?

XxX


----------



## googly

Neversaynever said:


> Googly...for some reason just assumed you were UK based :dohh:
> 
> I have my official dating scan tomorrow...not as nervous now I am listening in daily with the doppler...godsend I tell you!
> 
> XxX

Hi Never, hey when did you first hear the HB on the Doppler? I just heard it for the first time today (14+3) - I've had the Doppler since 10w and have tried it every few days/week but today is only the first time I've been able to find it! (the ultrasound tech said my uterus was way back or something). I had tried it yesterday and - nothing still - but today, I found it immediately, so loud and clear! Crazy...

Anyway other than that, not much going on... I'm actually finding it pretty boring at the moment! (that's good though, no issues or sickness) - just counting down to the 20w scan.

Anyone had any scans or results lately?

RNTTC - I see you had an amnio - how was it?? I see also its a girl - congrats!!!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Hi Gals!

Thanks for asking about the amnio Googly! It was good. It had the really comprehensive scan so that was really cool. We even have a picture of just her foot (a tiny footprint). It is so sweet. The ultrasound looked perfect, and the amnio was okay. A little more cramping than I had anticipated but it went well with no complications. I am waiting for the definitive but they have left a message saying they have "excellent news" for us. The scan went so well that we kind of forgot about the amnio results and so didn't stress during that time. They did move my date back to July 30, but two people have predicted Aug 12 for my delivery... :haha:. I will be miserable if I am two weeks late!!! We are pretty excited for the girl! LAURYN ELIZABETH, it's kind of cool to refer to her by name now. I think I feel her, but mostly just feels like gas bubbles, and I can't tell when I am walking around or standing up. Oh well, I know the big movements are to come soon.

I'm glad that everyone is doing well. I don't check in as much because it just doesn't seem like much is going on with me or the thread. I'm happy to see familiar names when I do log in though. I keep a personal journal that I do weekly which makes me feel pretty good. Any news on the sex for anyone else???


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Hey ladies!

I've been off the site for a while as reading the forums was freaking me out during my first trimester... Things are going really well though (knock on wood) so I thought I'd stop by. I'm due on August 4th and I'm sooo excited!! Just started to feel a little movement and have a ultrasound coming up so should know the gender this week...YAY!!! :happydance:

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Neversaynever

Googly... After I had a scan at 11+3 I promised I'd buy the doppler and not stress if I couldn't find it. Got it at 12 weeks and heard it straight off and then for a while it took a while to find :haha: I use it all the time...keeps me sane :winkwink:

Oooo genders...I'm staying team yellow but get excited hearing about everyone else's baby :rofl:

XxX


----------



## googly

Hi all August babies and mammas! How is everyone? Any progress to report??

Just wondering how everyone's doing, in particular if people have had their 20w/anatomy scan, and if so, how it went? Mine is in a week's time and I'm half excited, half nervous as hell! Can't WAIT to find out gender though.... :happydance:

I am a-ok anyway, feeling pretty good except for needing to go to bed by about 9pm most nights, and starting to feel v. large! Feeling baby lots over the last week or so, which is pretty exciting. S/he is an active one alright... :thumbup:

Hope you're all doing well anyway! :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Hey googly :hi:

Thanks for stopping by before...you have your scan same day as me and I am petrified they're going to find something wrong :dohh:

I'm also feeling ripples and can't wait for kicks and yup...having to buy new clothes too :haha:

How is everyone else doing??

XxX


----------



## BlueHadeda

Hello everyone!

I'm 37 (soon to be 38) and expecting my last and 4th baby on the 8th of August. I have 2 boys and a daughter (ages 11, 8 and 4). They're all superexcited for the new addition. We decided with a family vote to stay on team :yellow: I have a feeling it's another boy, but both me and my daughter are really, really hoping and praying for a baby girl.

So far, baby is doing well. I'm on baby aspirin for previous problems, which makes baby pick up well. Last scan a week ago, baby was weighing 330grams. We get a scan every 4 weeks in our country, if you're on private insurance. Which is cool!

I've had a bad time with nausea this pregnancy. It's much better, but I still get it during the evenings. Not too many other symptoms fortunately. And baby is kicking me like crazy, which is very sweet.


----------

